# Analisis acerca de haber encontrado al tatarabuelo



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2008)

hola, le svengo con una duda, ya saben que mi cabeza funciona como la de cualquiera que fue sometido a años de estudio en electronica........y no se si mi capacidad de analisis es "sana" o anormal".
asi que aqui les vengo con una duda....que NO ES de electronica.

por que uno de los pocos profesores que aun recuerdo gratamente me dijo hace mucho:
aqui estan aprendiendo a pensar y analizar, espero que no solo lo usen en su vida para la electronica.

ya habia salido del foro luego de dejar mi huella en algunos temas (huella odiosa a veces) y entre en yahoo y veo esto:

*
Redescubren pequeño primate perdido en Indonesia*

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - En una de las nubosas cumbres de la isla indonesia de Sulawesi, científicos observaron por primera vez en más de ocho décadas a un tarsio pigmeo vivo, uno de los primates más pequeños e inusuales del planeta.


Durante un período de dos meses los investigadores utilizaron redes para atrapar a tres tarsios pigmeos peludos, del tamaño de un ratón- dos machos y una hembra- en el Monte Rore Katimbo en el parque nacional Lore Lindu en el centro de Sulawesi, señalaron los investigadores el martes.


Incluso observaron a un cuarto que se escapó.


Los tarsios, que a juicio de algunos expertos se creían extintos, puede que no hayan estado muy emocionados con el descubrimiento. Uno de ellos mordió a Sharon Gursky-Doyen profesora de antropología de la universidad Texas A&M que tomó parte en la expedición.


"Soy la única persona en el mundo que ha sido mordida por un tarsio pigmeo", dijo Gursky-Doyen durante una entrevista telefónica.


A los pequeños animales se les colocaron collares para realizar seguimientos de sus movimientos.


Los tarsios son unos primates inusuales: el grupo mamífero que incluye lemures, monos, simios y humanos. El puñado de especies de tarsios viven a lo largo de las islas asiáticas.


Así como el nombre lo indica, los tarsios pigmeos son pequeños y tienen un peso de 50 gramos. Poseen grandes ojos y orejas, y han sido descritos como parecidos a las criaturas de la cinta de 1984, "Gremlins".


Los tarsios son insectívoros nocturnos y su peculiaridad entre los primates es que poseen garras en vez de uñas en sus dedos.


Estos pequeños mamíferos no habían sido observados por los científicos desde 1921. En el 2000, investigadores indonesios que se encontraban atrapando ratas en las cumbres de Sulawesi accidentalmente atraparon y mataron a un tarsio pigmeo.


El grupo de Gursky-Doyen observó por primera vez a un tarsio pigmeo vivo en agosto a unos 2.100 metros.

y aqui viene mi pregunta: 
segun mi mente retorcida o sana, uds. me diran:

puede ser posible que el ser humano sea tan PELOTUDO ? y mira que son cientificos !  
que sera si eran turistas   
digo yo, si encuentro un bicho que se creia extinto y en "haras de la investigacion" lo cazo, lo pincho , lo meto en cloroformo, lo piso , lo abro para analizarlo...........
y luego se preguntan :
por que se extinguio ?  

no seria mas correcto en terminos cientificos cerrar toda esa area y considerarla patrimonio de la humanidad
zona intangible
zona protegida
si agarro a un humano ahi le corto las bolas ......

asi dejo que los pobres bichitos se reproduzcan un poco .
a lo mucho que pasen algunso cientificos que hayan aprobado algun tipo de test psicologico que los haya calificado por no ser:
ambiciosos
boludos
ignorantes
etc.


----------



## santiago (Nov 19, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> si agarro a un humano ahi le corto las bolas ......
> 
> asi dejo que los pobres bichitos se reproduzcan un poco .



 

ni hablar de la que se puso contenta por que la mordio un mono-rata

saludos


----------

